# Substrate



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a few questions on substrate for dart frogs. I want something that can grow plants and moss (I'll also have dried leaves over the substrate), won't stick to the frogs, and can host micro fauna. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63915-truth-about-abg-mix.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63732-clay-substrate-how.html

You're welcome


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

ABG mix is pretty much the standard go to substrate


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sammie said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63915-truth-about-abg-mix.html
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63732-clay-substrate-how.html
> 
> You're welcome


Thanks Sammie, but you've got those 2 in the wrong order! 
Don't forget a Turface, with a grain about the size of kitty litter. Turface All Sport Pro is a good choice. Anyway, Turface, by itself, makes an excellent stand alone substrate.
3 great choices for you.


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

What is turf ace?


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Google is your friend. 

Pro League® Calcined Clay | Turface Athletics


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Picture kitty litter, but fired till it's almost rock hard so that it "never" breaks down. A proper turface substrate will still be "young" in 10 years. If you haven't replaced your ABG by then, I promise you'll be thinking about it. Yes, I still love ABG, but it is fully organic and will eventually fail. Turface is at least moving in the direction of full on clay substrates. It is at least making an attempt towards a more natural, clay based substrate. 
The movement towards clay substrates started years ago, when a few of our members began pointing out that rainforest substrates where our frogs are found, is clay. Matt Mirabello actually went out and aqcuired samples, then had them analyzed for us to copy.
My preferences, in order, are:
1) A homemade, calcium bearing, clay based substrate.
2) Turface
4) ABG


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Is Turface comparable to Aquatic Plant Soil?


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Anybody?

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

A Google search of "Is Turface comparable to Aquatic Plant Soil?" yielded many results, including the following:



> I called Turface today to get some details about their current products, after seeing some confusing information. The rep I spoke with was quite helpful, and actually familiar with their products' use in aquariums.
> 
> All Turface colors other than natural are dyed after firing, with something called "Factor". I think she wasn't supposed to have told me that name, and couldn't get any further details; nor have I been able to find reference to this dye. It would certainly be interesting if it were possible to dye your substrate any color you want, so I'm continuing to search. Any suggestions on dye candidates are appreciated. For all I know, common Rit fabric dye will work; maybe an experiment is in order.
> 
> ...


Bolding is mine. 

If you must know where I got that info from, copy and paste the quote on Google and it will take it to that exact post.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Another name brand equivalent to Turface is Louisville Slugger Game Time Pro.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Their are a variety of fired clay products out there.

Aquarists have been playing with them for a while

Soilmaster; Turface Alternatives - Page 6 - Substrates - Aquatic Plant Central


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok that's great news because there isn't a Turface distributor in my area and I'd like to give it a try on my next build and I can pick up Schultz Aquatic Soil at Home Depot. Has anyone actually tried it in a dart frog tank before?

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I have Turface in my tank. 
You may want to try searching for "infield conditioner" as well. Same thing, different name.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I use turface mixed with organic sphagnum peat exclusively thats it. Plants grow like crazy and the microfauna has gone nuts....If you can make sure its the samething with no additives then I say go for it....

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I was thinking of mixing it in ABG or NE Herps substrate mix for my next project and see how it works out. 

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm going out today to get the supplies for the ABG mix. I think it will work well for what I'm planning.


----------

